# Utricularia sp. horizontal growth?



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone know anything about this plant in the foreground,


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

How did you get that plant? DO you have an idea of what it is??? It looks good. Nice and bright. The closest thing i know to it is a lileapsis or elatine triandra. It is hard to make it out.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Shane this is Rony's tank from the AGA competition.


> Rony Suzuki, Londrina Paraná Brazil
> aquasuzuki at hotmail.com


I guess I should try to email him.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I have a small portion of this plant. I just got a hold of it a couple weeks ago. Much to my suprise it grows very slow for a Utricularia species. I would compare it's growth to that of HC as far as speed goes, about the same speed maybe a little faster. Grows just like Lilaeopsis sp. on runners.

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## livionakano (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello Shane!

I am from Sao Paulo - Brazil and I have followed the setup of this tank in the "Age of Aquariums" board in portuguese

As far as I know, this dense foreground was a very new experience even for its owner, because Rony was testing some new plants in his "testing tank", and this Utricularia sp. has a surprisingly strong growth.

This original foreground has confounded even more experienced aquarists, since in AGA 2004, one of the judges has misnamed this new plant (Utricularia) as an Eleocharis

These are the original links (in portuguese):
http://www.aquahobby.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16583&highlight=utricularia+carpete

http://www.aquahobby.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=17275&highlight=utricularia+carpete

You may read easily translating this topics by babelfish or others
http://world.altavista.com/babelfish/tr

Best regards

Livio


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have doubts that this plant really is an Utricularia sp. Morphologically, I don't see any resemblance to the fluffy floating forms (U. stellaris, U. aurea) or to the stringy forms (U. gibba). You need to flower it to make sure.

One of the plants sent by a hobbyist in your country turned out not to be a Rotala species at all -- rather a variety of Hedyotis. 

Carlos


----------



## reinaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi, guys!!

I`m from São Paulo - Brasil.... I`m also from "the Age of Aquariums" portuguese board. And Livio`s and Rony Suzuki`s friend...

I`ve got this plant (emerse culture and submerged, in a 160 l aquarium). Utricularia sp. really grows well. Actually, the problem is the adaptation of the plant into submerged culture.

After that, it`s really fats, even faster than _Eleocharis mínima_.
Maybe that`s Robert`s problem...

Best regards...


----------



## reinaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I have doubts that this plant really is an Utricularia sp. Morphologically, I don't see any resemblance to the fluffy floating forms (U. stellaris, U. aurea) or to the stringy forms (U. gibba). You need to flower it to make sure.
> 
> One of the plants sent by a hobbyist in your country turned out not to be a Rotala species at all -- rather a variety of Hedyotis.
> 
> Carlos


Hi, Carlos!!

It`s really an _Utricularia_. Just to confirm, here`s the flower (more pictures at the second link, at Lívio`s post).










Well, that`s it!!
Best regards.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks so much reinaldo for the help. it is very surprising to see a species of that genus that is attractive!


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

There are many many species of Utricularia that are not aquatic floating fluffy plants. I think that those might actually be the minority of the Utricularia species.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

The kinds of plant morphology within even single genus amaze me. Vallisneria has species that look very little like the ribbon-plants we all know and love 

Pretty stuff...when's it coming to the U.S.?


----------



## reinaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi, Error!!

We`d like to have lot of plants from the US, too... but it`s really hard to get them... 

ShaneSmith, I`ve got other pics of this plant, with more details, showing the plant morphology... post them later...

That`s all..
Best regards...


----------



## swish (Nov 29, 2004)

*beautiful plant!!*

hi i am from singapore anyone of u willing to sent me this plant via airmail i am willing to pay for the charges....


----------



## stormhawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all, I'm from Singapore and this would be my first post. This species recently hit our shores and I'm really bowled over by its appearance. It doesn't quite conform to what I see _Utricularia_ to be but then again there's always some oddballs in a family.

My question is, where does this plant originate from? Some sources I know tell me that it came from Taiwan. Is it native to Taiwan, or in this case from South America? Thanks for any answers to my query. Greatly appeciated. ;-)


----------

